# Minneapolis St. Paul Club



## tjcdas (Oct 6, 2004)

*Attention R/C Racers!



Currently there are no carpet racing facilities for 1/10, 1/12 in the Twin Cities



Local racers are organizing to form the TCRCC.

(Twin Cities Radio Control Club) 



Racing formats: Carpet oval and on-road, off road



The next meeting is 7:00 p.m., Sunday 8/24 at Champps (Larpenteur & 35E) 


Look online at www.rctech.net for more info. Search "TCRCC"*​


----------



## fig865 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just thought I'd bump this back up. People are very close to making this happen so just a little more support would make a huge difference.


----------

